# Whitney Houston



## Geo (Mar 23, 2012)

well, the autopsy is in. poor whitney houston died from inhaling too much Dihydrogen Monoxide. that stuff should be outlawed. :twisted:


----------



## martyn111 (Mar 23, 2012)

Geo said:


> well, the autopsy is in. poor whitney houston died from inhaling too much Dihydrogen Monoxide. that stuff should be outlawed. :twisted:



:lol:

But seriously, What a waste of talent


----------



## AztekShine (Mar 24, 2012)

So apparently H2O and cocaine were found in her system....shocking :shock:


----------



## NoIdea (Mar 24, 2012)

AztekShine said:


> So apparently H2O and cocaine were found in her system....shocking :shock:



Your kidding, well ill be, im sitting here beside myself, my oh my oh my, when will it ever stop :?: :?: :mrgreen: 

Deano

P.S. She did have an awsum voice tho.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 24, 2012)

Unfortunately her voice was a shadow of it's best by the time she died the constant drug and alcohol abuse had ruined it, shame another massive talent lost to the world.


----------



## Geo (Mar 24, 2012)

yep, the saying is "absolute power corrupts absolutely" when you have all the fame and glory one person can use it becomes easy to get on the wrong track. if you had plenty and didn't want for anything, and you had no vices other than liking certain foods, it would be very easy to simply eat yourself to death. people do it all the time.but some people have vices that are much more destructive than overeating and cant find the will power to stop. i had a friend and neighbor that was addicted to crack, not long after i moved in he had a heart attack and the doctors told him that if he smoked crack one more time his heart would quit and he would die. because everyone was worried about him we took turns watching after him with him swearing to never touch it again. a week passed and he was feeling better, i saw him out doing yard work. that night some of his old "friends" came over and the next day he died in the ICU. Andy was a good person and never stole or cheated to support his habit,he made a good living as a painter, but good or bad, he wanted crack more than he wanted life.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 24, 2012)

Your friends last name wouldn't be lebow would it? I had a fellow by that name work for me about 10 years ago in Decatur and H'ville doing some work at the H'ville WWTP.


----------



## Geo (Mar 24, 2012)

his last name was Temple. he would have never passed a drug test to work for the city.like i said. good guy, bad habit that cost him everything.some people just dont know when to say "enough is enough".


----------



## Palladium (Mar 24, 2012)

Having been in construction i have seen some of the hardest working, honest individuals i've ever known succumb to drugs. Sad indeed.


----------



## jimmydolittle (Mar 24, 2012)

well, the autopsy is in. poor whitney houston died from inhaling too much Dihydrogen Monoxide. that stuff should be outlawed. But Geo, I feel like I need to bathe in at least once a month!!!


----------



## dtectr (Mar 24, 2012)

Whitney's most destructive drug was Bobby Brown - being beaten by someone who is supposed to love you, especially when you're 19 - can have that effect (self-destructive) on people. 

It was never about the fame for her - she really believed she had a gift from god. A little naivete and a jealous, no talent, bully of a husband did the rest. Many conservative Southern women, at least from a background like hers, found it shameful to admit that they were "that woman". So they learned to endure whatever way they could. Not always the best way, but their way. 
He (I won't say his name twice) dated Rhiannon after he ruined Whitney's life and guess what? He beat her, too. She called the cops and left his worthless ass.

Billie Holiday had lost all of her range by the '50's, but she never lost her soul (in fact, it made some of her songs more poignant) - neither did Whitney. I'll miss her, regardless of how she died. 

'Nuff said
Edit: clarity and spelling


----------



## dtectr (Mar 24, 2012)

jimmydolittle said:


> well, the autopsy is in. poor whitney houston died from inhaling too much Dihydrogen Monoxide. that stuff should be outlawed. But Geo, I feel like I need to bathe in at least once a month!!!


Show some respect. Nothing funny about drowning. With the exception of a few posts in this thread, this is starting to sound like every other board on the web - we're better than that. 
Dtectr


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 24, 2012)

dtectr said:


> jimmydolittle said:
> 
> 
> > well, the autopsy is in. poor whitney houston died from inhaling too much Dihydrogen Monoxide. that stuff should be outlawed. But Geo, I feel like I need to bathe in at least once a month!!!
> ...



I'll 2nd that. She was a great singer and actress IMHO. She will be missed by many. May she be in a better place.


----------



## dtectr (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks, frank


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 25, 2012)

Who was that Whitney you all talking about?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 25, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> Who was that Whitney you all talking about?



She is an actress and singer here in the US.

http://www.biography.com/people/whitney-houston-9344818?paidlink=1&cmpid=PaidSearch_Google_BIO_singers_bio%2Bof%2Bwhitney%2Bhouston&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=singers&utm_term=bio%20of%20whitney%20houston


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 25, 2012)

I can understand both sides.While I do not (normally) wish death on anyone,she ruined her life,and was ruining others' lives.I will NOT get into a big disscusion about this,but the truth is,she may have been an "angel" 20 years ago,but she chose to ruin her life,and had many,many years to turn, from the lifestyle that she chose.The life she had in the 80's and early 90's was a "past" life.The person that died,was not the same person that some of us grew up listening to.I think it is ashamed that she died,but it was not something that was surprising,nor should it have been shocking to any of you.We all knew it,and have known it for many years.This is no different than any other talented person,in any other high paying industry,turning to a life of drugs,and crime,and dying.She just happened to be more recognized than most......that is all.


----------

